# Can I use insulin needle Test Prop?



## Bnjf (Sep 22, 2011)

I figured if I'm going to be injecting frequently, I may as well try to be as comfortable as possible.  The Test Prop I have from Z looks pretty thin.  Do insulin needles come in  1"? Thanks!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 22, 2011)

no they do not come in 1 inch
and yes you can pin prop with them, but it really depends if youre lean enough


----------



## GMO (Sep 22, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> no they do not come in 1 inch
> and yes you can pin prop with them, but it really depends if youre lean enough




^^^This...

You can backload a slin pin.  If you are lean enough a 0.5" needle should do the trick.  Just be sure to push the pin in far enough that it dimples the skin a bit.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pushing gear theu slin pin can be done . But by being leans means ripped to shreds In my opinion. Gear must go deep into the muscle and for any noobs reading this and if your scared to pin gear thru at least an inch pin then dont run the gear . Im not disagreeing with you guys above but dont want any beginers thinking slin pins are ok for gear .  Use the regular pinz for gear and slin pinz for gh and slin. If beginers try to use the smallest needle possible they are not gonna see results and think they are running bunk gear


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This...
> 
> You can backload a slin pin.  If you are lean enough a 0.5" needle should do the trick.  Just be sure to push the pin in far enough that it dimples the skin a bit.



Only prob I have with using a slin pin for IM purposes is that you really have to stick the pin deep enough for it to work, like you said.  I'm not a fan of this because needles are sometimes prone to breaking.  And since slin pins are so thin, you have to use a lot of pressure from your fingers....one little slip and you have a .5" pin stuck inside your muscle.  It's risky IMHO, I'd stick with IM syringes.  Having a pin stuck so deep will result in a trip to the ER because you won't be able to remove it yourself.



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 22, 2011)

I use 29g 1/2" slin pins 4-5 days per week. Works just fine with Z prop.


----------



## TwisT (Sep 22, 2011)

you can use anything with a slin pin (exception being suspensions) as long as the gear is thin enough to be pushed through.

-T


----------



## Bnjf (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm not a beginner but I think I'll stick to regular pins. I'll have to just man up Lol 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I use 29g 1/2" slin pins 4-5 days per week. Works just fine with Z prop.


Which body parts do you use?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought pins were designed to bend rather than break? That would be some scary shit for sure.

Op I know you can find 27ga. 1 inch tips, and some slin pins are 27ga I believe. You might even be able to get 29's somewhere though I haven't seen them. Just use a regular syringe and get those. If you use slin pins you have to backload anyway so you end up using twice as many syringes


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I thought pins were designed to bend rather than break? That would be some scary shit for sure.
> 
> Op I know you can find 27ga. 1 inch tips, and some slin pins are 27ga I believe. You might even be able to get 29's somewhere though I haven't seen them. Just use a regular syringe and get those. If you use slin pins you have to backload anyway so you end up using twice as many syringes


You may back-load more than one at a time.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You may back-load more than one at a time.


 
lol why didn't I think of that


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 22, 2011)

I get 1ml slin pins 29g 1/2" for tris it works with any oil. Just takes a little longer. First time I pinned both at once I felt like shot. Little to much of a shock to the immune system I think.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> lol why didn't I think of that


You can also load a nice big fat inject in the larger pin and use that one too.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm bored of skin pins now. Plus they leave little star shaped indents and a bruise from jamming the little fucker in so far.


----------



## Bnjf (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks digital.  I'll look into the 27's 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnjf (Sep 22, 2011)

I didn't even know what I used before. I just checked and they are 22g vet needles

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakas11 (Sep 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I use 29g 1/2" slin pins 4-5 days per week. Works just fine with Z prop.



for real? thats pretty sweet because they dont have anything larger than a 27 g at my local cvs. i would imagine you would only be able to do it on your delts right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You may back-load more than one at a time.



yeah, you can backload a weeks worth from a 5cc syringe.

Make sure you stand your stash vertically plunger down, otherwise oil can start dribbling out . . .  not a good thing.


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 22, 2011)

You can get 30g 1" needles that should work for ya....


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 22, 2011)

you are better off using regular pins


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I thought pins were designed to bend rather than break? That would be some scary shit for sure.




True, but it has happened to more than one person that I know of.  Besides, it takes forever to prep everything with slin pins, plus the extra long time it takes for the oil to pass through.  I stick with 22 and 23g pins....quick and easy.  I also use 1.5" pins just in case it ever breaks on me....I don't inject the full 1.5"...I leave a little bit of the pin exposed so I can pull it out with my hands if it breaks.  It's become habitual for me.  Slin pins for my slin and GH....that's it.  Everything else is IM.



/V


----------



## John Connor (Sep 22, 2011)

Slin pins work remarkably well. Some guys don't know that injection times are actually about the same with a slin pin. This is due to the physics of the barrel size in relationship to the plunger size and pin. Now if you use a small gauge pin on a large barrel the injection times increase significantly. I have injected with slin pins even at a relatively high body fat without problems. Also, oils may be injected subq so the fear that you won't inject deep enough is unfounded. I prefer dimpling in the skin and injecting into the muscle but even if you inject subq it's OK.

At the end of the day it comes down to your comfort level. I'm very experienced with slin pins (thousands of injects) so I'm very confidant using them.

Good luck no matter what route you decide!


----------



## Santhemum (Sep 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> you can use anything with a slin pin (exception being suspensions) as long as the gear is thin enough to be pushed through.
> 
> -T


 
What's the issue with suspensions? I was going to try to use a slin pin for Test Suspension.


----------

